# NRC (New Rig Clip): Crunchy Tones (for the-patient)



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

Here are some patches a clips for the-patient. He asked over here for some clips. Thought I'd start a new thread for them.

Three different takes on my idea of a crunchy sound. A crunchy tone, to me, is one I can take from a little hairy to fairly driven just by altering my attack on the strings. All three of these patches were created with that in mind. The samples cover approximately the same riff with the only change during the sample being how hard I'm digging in. All of them recorded with the same guitar, same settings (a PRS, neck 'bucker).

Crunch 1: Buttery + Marshall1960A-G12Ms-R121-Cap-1in IR
Clip and Patch
The Buttery amp is really touch sensitive with a lot of high end content. I have to watch scraping the pick when using the amp because it's very audible if you get sloppy. I use this in the DD tribute covering _What Happens Tomorrow_ (hence the patch name).

Crunch 2: Plexi 1 + 43x12 30W, no mic
Clip and Patch
This is just the Screaming Plexi patch tweaked, with the Drive block turned off so it doesn't scream. This Plexi tone is really fun to play loud. It swirls in that really wonderful Plexi way.

Crunch 3: Blackface + TweedDeluxeP12R-R121-Cap-1in
Clip and Patch
This is a clean Blackface amp hit with a Drive block using the TS808 Mod model. I think that's the OCD model, right? This one isn't as touch sensitive as the others, but it's very versatile because clicking off the drive block with an IA gets you a nice, big clean tone.

All of these were recorded direct into an Apogee Duet. No post processing save for normalization to make sure they all have approximately the same volume when they were bounced to MP3 format. My patches are all written for FRFR and recorded using no global EQ on the output.

Let me know what you think. And if you've got any of your own patches: post 'em!


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Awesome man!

I can't wait to get to listen to these - i'm currently in the library (damned accounting class)

i'll check when i get home!


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Sorry for the double post here. but damnnn man, those are some of the best axe fx patches i've heard yet!

kudos man.. i'm just starting out on mine, and you may have just convinced me to keep it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm glad you like them. I've gotten mixed reactions on those patches. After you've spent some time with them report back and let me know if/how you've tweaked them, mmmkay?


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Hey Ian,

I just played with your patches tonight in the studio, and played with all sorts of patches too, including dweezils, and JayMitchells, and whatever else I could get my paws on and I'm finding the same thing with EVERY distortion sound.

There's this weird high end content, that's almost like a crackle, it sounds to me that in the emulation of the overdrive in amps, there's some weird high end stuff going on that isn't pleasing to me at all.

I feel like it's not nearly as present through my QSC monitor, but through the studio monitors it sounds like ass. 

It sounds incredible with the clean sounds, and the bass sounds, and the effects are so good - but if I can't get these OD sounds going, I'm gonna have to sell it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

I've heard this complaint before and I'm trying to remember the general fix for it. Have you looked on the Fractal forums?

Are you sure you've got your input signal gain set properly? Red LED on the input lights occasionally?

Are you sure you're using the right input? Input 1 is for instrument, input 2 is for line level.

Are you sure you're not overloading the D/A? The out 1 clip or out 2 clip LEDs aren't lighting are they?

_Can you record the problem and post a clip?_ -- This a great way to figure out if the problem might be your monitors. If you post a clip and it doesn't reproduce for others, well, the problem is occuring in your amplication of your Axe-Fx signal. FWIW I roll off a little high end on my E10P in addition to using Global EQ on the ouput with the E10P.

And this is a bit extreme but:

Have you tried using Global EQ to dial out some high end on the outputs you're running to your studio monitors? Mind you...with my patches it should be pretty easy to replicate the sounds since they're built around studio phones/monitors and recorded with global EQ flat.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

I'll see what I can do tomorrow in the studio I'm currently working in.

It's weird, because it's only with distorted guitar sounds, the highs are really pristine and clean on everything else ( including the cymbal and drum sounds).

I've read a bit about people boosting the midds, and blocking frequencies about 2khz, so tame the highs a bit. 

it's a strange sound, almost crackling.

it could be some internal clipping, although the out1 and out2 lights aren't cliping, and my input is set correctly. 

no clipping on the DAW either. it's bumming me out quite a lot, cause although i'm loving the fx, and the cleans, there's no way i could deal with the distortion sounds i'm currently getting. 

oh, and fyi - i'm getting the same problem, when running a drive block into a clean preamp. could i be sending too many highs into the preamp, causing the high end to distort at a higher level than the rest of my signal?


EDIT - oh, and i'm a pretty active lurker on the fractal forums - i've been trying to search, but the search functions in a lot of these forums are really weak.


----------

